# Andrewj from Hamburg, Germany! Newbie!



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am Andreas aka Andrewj. I was born in July 24th, 1975. I started snowboarding last year! Yes this is late, but better late than never.

I learned on a 162 cm board that forced me to sit down very often . This was a real crappy board I think. It took me a week to master riding the board without any unwanted stunts. 

After that I found a Rossignol MINI. Saw this board at the time I rode the long monster I mentioned above. The guy that sold me the Mini told me that my weight (around 93 kg) and my height (185 cm) will force me to avoid deep pewder as I might not get enough speed and uplift. I love this small deck as it is much more agile and easier to handle than the long one I rode before.

Used it for ten days and had sooo much fun.

For the next season I want to buy a longer board to enjoy some powder. Yes I tried it with the Mini and experineces everything the guy promised me (TITANIC!!!).

I want to find as much information here as possible, because I am far away from being an expert. I wanna finde out what would be a good all mountain board for me and how long it has to be to keep me on top of the snow!

When I am not riding the snow I train with Kettlebells and I am a martial arts instructor. I am also thinking about Kitesurfing.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Velcome Andrewj, Das is good strudel! Read the guidelines and then post a topic in the board section and people will be able to help you out with a new board.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Germany..awesome! What kind of resorts do you have in the area? I used to live in Berlin and plan on visiting sometime soon...would not mind making it a ski trip. :thumbsup:


----------

